# grey wire behind dash keep burning when running



## endurabumper (Oct 19, 2009)

1970 lemans sport convertible grey wire that is looped out of harness and is connected to the ignition switch gets hot when car runs.this wire broke where it looped out of harness when i connected them back so car would run problem was discovered.car has hei dist external regulator just replaced ign switch any ideas where to look 
thanks john


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll need a wiring diagram and to know what's on the load side of the wire. Wires normally burn when overloaded.....like a dragging top motor or starter motor, etc.


----------



## endurabumper (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks 4 reply after my research on the hei install. when mine was hooked up the power wire was tied in to the harness wire where it use to go to coil not the same gage wire . i am going to rewire hei. is it possible that hei is drawing to much power on that wire? thanks john


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not likely. Typically, your ignition coil is fed by a resistor wire circuit and gets less than 12 volts. I would check the voltage of that wire....and see if it is shorting to ground somewhere, too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cut the wire and see what stops working, then rewire that item, it may have a cut and be grounding out somewhere on the way to the item. If the replaced wire still gets hot, then the problem is in the item, starter, HEI, whatever.


----------



## endurabumper (Oct 19, 2009)

when it is cut car stops running. looked at wiring dia. 69 scan is the same ign switch plug pattern on my 70 lemans convert . diagram does not show grey wire. the fact that it looped out of harness leeds me to think fuseable link or restance wire.rewired hei to pink wire at switch. grey wire not hot any more. crazy i drove it wired that way 4 more than 20 years. not much performance but i got 17 mpg with the top down.just put on new starter that napa replaced for free after 13 years {get the good stuff}thank you napa.what other parts might have been damaged? thanks john


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, awesome.. fixed it. Grey wire is shorted somewhere. Now you have full 12V to ignition? Good stuff.


----------

